

BART strike over as deal Monday night finally ends labor war - ultrasaurus
http://www.mercurynews.com/bart/ci_24356883/bart-strike-update-possible-deal-could-get-trains

======
jack-r-abbit
> _BART employees were adamant that they were fighting not just for themselves
> but for all blue-collar union workers who risked seeing their jobs weakened
> or lost altogether to new technologies._

 _sigh_... yes... let's keeping paying people more and more money out of fear
that technology will overtake their job. It seems backwards to me because the
more they demand, the more incentive there is to replace them with technology.

